# New Fishfinder install - Ram Transducer Arm



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.fromcube2kayak.blogspot.com/2012/12/fishfinder-install-on-jackson-coosa.html

Used some Geartracs, Marinco 12V outlet, and a Ram Transducer Arm. The whole setup is easily portable except for the plug and GT90s. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool but why not mount the transducer in the hull so you dont have to worry about being deep enough or a fish wrapping up in it?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I read things about innaccurate readings in the hull. Can't give temperature readings. I reel all fish in on the other side so I should not get into any problems. It is on a swivel arm so I can reach down and swivel it up in a second.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

great looking setup, if u have a dsi(down scan image) unti u def want to have mount outside the hull, sonor will go thru hull, but no temp readings


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool idea and setup, but looks like it may get hung up on large jellyfish and curious dolphins/sharks.


----------

